# Caramel Soap



## dOttY (Mar 6, 2012)

I love soap that smells and looks good enough to eat.  So I tried making a 'Jersey Caramel' soap.  It's fragranced with Caramel FO and I wanted it to look like the candy/lolly.  Sadly my layers aren't straight  and I have air bubbles!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 6, 2012)

That soap looks amazing! I just want to pop one of those cubes in my mouth...lol


----------



## Fullamoon (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yum. I actually like that the layers aren't straight. It looks more home-made. Have you thought about making bullseyes? You  know, the round caramels with the sugar filling on the inside...my favorite! You could wrap them in clear cellophane and twist the ends just like the candy. mmm


----------



## Kadryann (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to agree with Fullamoon. The soap looks awesome with layer not straight.

I am hungry for caramel now


----------



## moosie (Mar 6, 2012)

ooh pretty and looks very yummy!!


----------



## lemongirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Those look amazing! I like the slightly wavy lines too


----------



## eleraine (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally, I like it. It's handmade and lends a human/personalized touch to your soaps.


----------



## dOttY (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I'm miffed that when you want a straight line, it doesn't happen, and when you don't, you get it!  How does that work?!  LoL


----------



## coral (Mar 7, 2012)

This soap looks so authentic I like it as it is   well done.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like that alot, I too like the non straight layers


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm with everyone else... that looks yummy just as is!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 7, 2012)

I think your soap looks great!  

I'm anti straight lines and think your line looks fab.  Plus air bubbles and other 'fun' bits and pieces are what make homemade soap ... homemade!  I'm going to say ... 'suck it up princess' ... as I'm sure you  understand I'm saying it with much love and respect!

Where did you b your cuyaramel FO?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 7, 2012)

I think your soap looks great!  

I'm anti straight lines and think your line looks fab.  Plus air bubbles and other 'fun' bits and pieces are what make homemade soap ... homemade!  I'm going to say ... 'suck it up princess' ... as I'm sure you  understand I'm saying it with much love and respect!

Where did you buy your caramel FO?


----------



## semplice (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are fantastic!!!  I love your soap pics!


----------



## blacktieaffair (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with the others... I think the "not perfect straight lines" adds SO much to the entire thing. It looks more handmade, which is a good thing  They look delicious !


----------



## dcornett (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## saltydog (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG!!
i just realized i hadn't had a dOttY soap pic fix in a while. amazing, really


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Those look amazing and really like candy.  It looks very natural with the soft lines instead of geometric and manufactured like perfect lines.  The stripe reminds me of those coconut neopolitan sundaes candies.  Oh, now I'm inspired!


----------



## Mimi67 (Apr 13, 2012)

Those are awesome looking!!! Great job


----------



## dOttY (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for such kind critique.  It truly keeps me going...


----------

